
Unwinding Uber’s Most Efficient Service - deepanchor
https://medium.com/@buckhx/unwinding-uber-s-most-efficient-service-406413c5871d
======
nothrabannosir
Amazing article. The rigour is commendable! This sets a respectably high
standard for criticism.

Thank you for writing this.

 _> I had to use a log scale to get the results to be visually comparable._

Owch.

------
WestCoastJustin
Several interesting comments on the reddit thread too @
[https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/4cho4k/unwinding_ub...](https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/4cho4k/unwinding_ubers_most_efficient_service_in_go/)

